# Problème installation CPL devolo



## karmouz (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider sur ce sujet. J'ai acheté un pack Devolo 200 AV wireless. J'ai placé la prise servant de router dans une prise murale avec lien ethernet vers le modem ; tous les voyants sont verts.  Quand je plug l'autre prise de la boite dans la prise murale de mon bureau , les voyants sont également au vert mais la performance du réseau WIFI est catastrophique lorsque je connecte mon iMac (1 mbits en capacité de download vs 35 mbits  dans la pièce du router). De plus le prise du bureau s'éteint au bout de quelques minutes. Bref très très instable. 

J'ai besoin d'aide 

D'avance merci 

Karmouz


----------



## Kevin.S (13 Novembre 2011)

Alors je m'y connais pas trop en CPL, mise à part que ce système permet d'être sans fil, donc plus de câble, mais concernant ta vitesse de connexion, je pense que c'est normal que tu es un mauvais débit.

Car si le routeur se trouve dans une autre pièce qu'il y a des murs épais, qu'en plus tu passes en CPL, tu as de la perte de débit partout, doù la raison pour laquelle, lorsque tu te trouves dans la pièce du routeur, tu as une connexion meilleure.


Juste une question, pourquoi utiliser des prises CPL?


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris, ça doit être quelque chose comme ça?
Internet--Box (ou modem)---câble ethernet---boîtier CPL ------(réseau électrique maison)-----boîtier CPL wifi bureau----iMac en wifi

Pour savoir si le pb se situe au niveau wifi ou CPL, fais les tests de débits suivants:
Test1 de référence:
iMac connecté en éthernet sur la box (ou le modem)
Test2
iMac connecté en éthernet sur le bôitier CPL du bureau.
Test 3:
imac connecté en wifi sur le boîtier CPL wifi du bureau.


On saura ainsi si c'est un pb CPL ou wifi.

Si c'est un pb CPL, en principe, il n faut pas mettre les boîtiers sur des multi-prises (quoique chez moi, je le fais, et c'est nickel).
En principe aussi, il de faut pas qu'il y ait de disjoncteurs différentiels (pas rédhibitoire) ni de compteur électrique (rédhibitoire) entre les deux boîtiers CPL.
Un test à faire, si c'est pb CPL, c'est de mettre les deux boîtiers CPL dans la pièce où il y a la box, et de faire un test de débit.

Pour les tests de débit:
http://www.dslvalley.com/test-bp/speedtest5.php
Ou le test proposé par ton FAI (encore mieux)

Choisir de préférence une journée pluvieuse pour les tests...

Le félin, c'est Lion?


----------



## karmouz (14 Novembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, ça doit être quelque chose comme ça?
> Internet--Box (ou modem)---câble ethernet---boîtier CPL ------(réseau électrique maison)-----boîtier CPL wifi bureau----iMac en wifi
> ...


 
Bonjour, 
Un grand merci pour tes conseils. 
Test 1 = pas eu le temps de le faire avec cable ethernet mais en WIFI c'est 35 mbits
Test 2 = 25 Mbits et très stable
Test 3 = 1Mbits et instable 

Donc ce serait le config WIFI qui serait boiteuse (c'est le cas de dire ) ? Dois-je parametrer qque chose via le fournir Devolo cockpit ? 

Bàv

Karmouz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------



Kevin.S a dit:


> Alors je m'y connais pas trop en CPL, mise à part que ce système permet d'être sans fil, donc plus de câble, mais concernant ta vitesse de connexion, je pense que c'est normal que tu es un mauvais débit.
> 
> Car si le routeur se trouve dans une autre pièce qu'il y a des murs épais, qu'en plus tu passes en CPL, tu as de la perte de débit partout, d&#8217;où la raison pour laquelle, lorsque tu te trouves dans la pièce du routeur, tu as une connexion meilleure.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour,
L'option CPL m'a été fournie par mon FAI car j'ai des souscis pour avoir du WIFI dans les pièces de ma maison (murs épais, 2 étages) 
Y a-til d'autres solutions ?

Bàv

Karmouz


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Novembre 2011)

Le test2 (en CPL pur) est inférieur au test1; C'est normal. Les débits réels sur CPL sont très loin des débits bruts annoncés par les constructeurs.... 

Le pb est bien un pb wifi. Pas forcément un pb de conf, mais peut-être un pb d'interférences.

Il faudrait faire un test (mais peut-être l'as-tu déjà fait)en étant très prés du boîtier CPL-wifi.

Le wifi est-il activé également sur la box?
Si oui, il faudrait que tu changes de canal sur le Dévolo, et que tu refasses un test.
Il est possible qu'il y ait des interférences entre les équipements wifi....


----------

